# anfängerfrage zur settings.xml



## Shams (4. Apr 2014)

Ich habe meine settings.xml-Datei nun in meinen .m2-Ordner hineinkopiert. 

Dann habe ich mit dem Befehl mvn archetype:generate -DgroupId=com.mycompany.app -DartifactId=my-app -DarchetypeArtifactId=maven-archetype-quickstart -DinteractiveMode=false ein Arbeitsverzeichnis für mein Projekt gemacht.


Nun habe ich schon seit einer Weile XAMPP installiert, und ich habe noch nicht verstanden, wie ich in .m2 die settings.xml-Datei konfigurieren soll.

Bei <server> habe ich nun Folgendes stehen:

[XML] <server>
      <id>deploymentRepo</id>
      <username>root</username>
      <password>DAS ROOT PASSWORT MEINES MYSQL SERVERS</password>
   </server>[/XML]

Der <proxies> - Eintrag sieht bei mir nun nach wie vor so aus: 

  [XML]<proxies>
    <!-- proxy
     | Specification for one proxy, to be used in connecting to the network.
     |
    <proxy>
      <id>optional</id>
      <active>true</active>
      <protocol>http</protocol>
      <username>proxyuser</username>
      <password>proxypass</password>
      <host>proxy.host.net</host>
      <port>80</port>
      <nonProxyHosts>local.net|some.host.com</nonProxyHosts>
    </proxy>
    -->
  </proxies>[/XML]

Ich habe nicht vor einen Proxy zu verwenden, soll ich nun alles, was zwischen <proxy>-Tags steht, auskommentiert lassen? Oder soll ich dort als host localhost eintragen und den Apacheserver von XAMPP auf irgendeinem Port dann eben lauschen lassen?


----------

